# LSI MFI driver timeouts status?



## pathiaki (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi,

Well, I've found this to be an 'ongoing' issue in the forums but I can't find the solution as of yet and I'm hoping someone can tell me its status.

It's kind of an 'all of a sudden on a reboot' issue.

I have an LSI 9240-8i card.  It uses the mfi driver.  Everything's been fine for almost a year.  Then, around a little over a week ago (Feb 25, 2013), the machine was being rebooted and it now hangs while initiating the card.  It comes back with 
	
	



```
mfi0:  Timeout on command <massive hex> xx seconds
```
 repeating ad infinitum.

Nothing has changed.  However, this is a HARD hang.  I can't have the card installed to boot into single user to use `mfiutil` to find out what's going on or anything else.  Ideas?

I decided to move /usr/src to a new location and perform a full upgrade to 9.1-Stable (I was on 9.1-RELEASE) as of Feb 28, 2013.  Nothing.  Same hang.

So, I figured "It must be the card has stopped working".  I returned the card under warranty and got a new card.  Same issue.

I found posts about little 'restart' tricks as this is a problem with the driver "losing" a PCI interrupt or that seems to be what the posts imply.  So, I go into /usr/src/sys/dev/mfi and look at mfi.c and go to a line around 925.

It's there that there's a whole section of code dedicated to "restart" (actually, it looks like it does a trivial read to reset the CARD-to-PCI interface, basically, it kicks the card.

However, it's not working with this card.  Help! :\


----------



## pathiaki (Aug 27, 2013)

*Lsi 9240*

Hi,

I'm just responding to this as I've heard nothing in over a month. I know we're heading to the release of 9.2 but, once I upgraded to 9.1 from 9.0, this card stopped working. I've attempted both the 9.x drivers (mfi) and the one from LSI while making sure the mpt is disabled as I've found that it's documented not to have both running. Neither work. Is there someone I can contact about the mfi driver? I'd like to get these working and stable.

Can anyone offer some insight or a person to discuss this with?

Thank you,

P.


----------



## throAU (Aug 28, 2013)

Your best bet would be to hit the mailing list (freebsd-stable, I think?), as that's what the developers read.


----------



## pathiaki (Aug 29, 2013)

*Resolved*

Hi,

I'm just one of those people who reads the entire HOWTO or INSTALL and misses that one detail.  Remove this from the kernel:

```
device         cbb             # cardbus (yenta) bridge
device         pccard          # PC Card (16-bit) bus
```

Comment them out..  (Really, given this is PCMCIA stuff from way back, why is this still in the GENERIC kernel?)  (I missed it when I upgraded from 9.0-RELEASE and GENERIC got overwritten.)

After that, no more hang.  I'll post my stupidity so others will not follow. :\

P.


----------



## kmo (Mar 6, 2014)

How does one go about doing this?

I am encountering the same problem with FreeNAS. It seems quite common but the developers are saying it is a hardware problem not a software one. I have updated my LSI 9240-8i to the latest firmware and the issue persists. I can't even boot at this point in time.


----------

